# back seat removal-67'



## tetonchef (Apr 22, 2007)

getting ready to pull back seat to re-upholster. any body w/ experience w/ this? -i could use some pointers. thanx. also the rear seat side panels were missing when i bought my beloved. i have never been able to find these in any catalogs (probably due to the fact that i dont know thier correct name). these are the triangular shaped panels that fit under the rear window in the back seat. thanx everybody. - tetonchef


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try http://www.opgi.com,

I purchased a complete interior for the 66 from these guys, includes; seat covers, door panels, rear panels, underlayment, carpet, armrest / bases, firewall insulator, shelf carpet, headliner, new sill plates and more.


----------



## tetonchef (Apr 22, 2007)

hey thanx for the heads-up. any tips for removing the rear seat? -muchas gracias


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

There are two clips at the base of the rear seat. To remove push seat back toward the trunk and lift.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

To remove the rear seat bottom cushion, push down hard on the forward edge of the seat, push back, and then lift up. If it won't come out, you can see the retainer wires in the clips if you look under the seat: You can pop the wires out of the retaining clips with a wide bladed screwdriver if the push-n-pull technique does not work for you. The seat back is retained by 2 ea. 7/16" head screws at the bottom of the seat back. Once removed, you slide the set back up to release it from the upper clips.


----------

